# hi..i'm new here



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

i felt more comfortable after i saw this site and read a lot of nice topics..i have the symptoms of ibs two years ago..i'm 24 yrs male . graduated from college after suffering from the ibs.. and now i'm on training and studying for seven months .. i have to be in a class for 7 hours every day..i dont know what to do with these freaky sounds out from my stomach..i dont eat anything since i wake up..but my stomach wont stop growling..it is embaressing most of the time.. i really feel bad and i need a help ..is there any medication that prevent these sounds !! or food program !! i just can't eat as normal people ..i feel hungry during launch times ..but still !! i can't eat in order to avoid problems .







i'll appreciate any help or suggestion thanks


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

anyone ??


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

hey unforgiveni'm afraid i don't have much of a problem with tummy rumbles. when i do get it it's generally pretty quiet and when i'm lying down. but the thing that springs to my mind is, is part of the trouble that you aren't eating? i mean, everyone's stomach tends to growl at them when it's hungry! why don't you eat? do you get d if you do? cus i would say that eating to prevent d isn't the best idea. eating cus you don't want to is a different matter........but i always find if i'm gonna have d i'll get it anyway.hope you find something that worksoh extra thought!! tried peppermint or fennel teas?


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

Try going to this topichttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/78310261/m/140108471this herb worked well for someone else and i ordered it, shipping is hella expensive though if you're not in the uk, so try this website as wellhttp://www.alexander-essentials.com/nature...vena-sativa.phpGood luck, I have the same problems, I usually find immodium helps.


----------



## 13630 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Unforgiven,I would agree with Heth. I usually associate rumbling with not eating. I've also noticed that drinking plenty of fluids helps with controlling the rumbling when I can't eat at the moment.Good Luck,Al


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

NOT eating is probably making it worse? Could you eat something small like crackers or a banana or something. Drinking water might help?What i have found that helps is eating small meals often. YOu may find this helps too. I know its hard, but you can't go all day without eating because it just makes it worse.Have you seen a doctor?Nikki


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

I can see where unforgiven is coming from when he says he can't eat in order to avoid problems involving stomach noises because I'm exactly like that. I find when I do eat something it just makes it worse -- it really doesnt matter what it is. If a situation occurs where I have to eat something... like, going out for dinner with some friends, then I usually just order a cesar salad. Thankfully I'm alone at work but I still pack a small lunch and I always eat it at least a half hour before I'm off. I agree with Albert though, fluids do help which is why I always pack a water or ice tea. The best way I control my ibs is by limiting the amount of food I eat per day as well as the quantities while balancing it out with liquids. Some days work out well, other days are just simply awful. On the bright side, I haven't endured that one particular day yet where I'm like "omg... did that just happen??" and hopefully... it'll stay that way.So basically, if I could live without eating... that would be a dream world for me. But unfortunately, I'm not that lucky...







~*LoRie*~


----------



## 16428 (Jan 3, 2006)

You probably want to try to get up a bit earlier and have something light to eat, you seem to study long hours in the day which will be making ure body tired. Surely it will be needing food for energy? try and work out a routine for the day for meals, try different types of food and make a note of what works and what really doesn't, good luck mate!


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by westside_chika:I can see where unforgiven is coming from when he says he can't eat in order to avoid problems involving stomach noises because I'm exactly like that. I find when I do eat something it just makes it worse -- it really doesnt matter what it is. ~*LoRie*~


i've tried that,i satisfy my stomach but this makes it worse,attacks and exciting things happen,after a while i leave the class to the bathroom and thats what i dont want to do everyday,i just eat after i go out,i lost weight,but i'll try to compensate during vacation,wow,i eat everything anytime in a vacation,,no classes, Who cares !! lol


----------

